# SF attorney killed while bicycling



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

SF attorney killed while bicycling

Bay City News

Wednesday, April 27, 2005


* Printable Version
* Email This Article

The Alameda County Coroner's Bureau has identified a man killed while riding his bicycle on a remote road outside of Livermore on Tuesday as 48-year-old Paul David Clark, an attorney from San Francisco.

Clark was struck head-on by a Ford F-150 pickup truck while bicycling on Mines Road near Livermore around 7:25 p.m., the coroner reported. He was thrown 15 to 30 feet off the roadway into a ravine and died at the scene.

Excessive speed and alcohol do not appear to have caused the crash, which occurred south of Tesla Road, according to the coroner's office.

The California Highway Patrol continues to investigate the collision and has not yet determined if charges will be filed against the truck driver.

Copyright 2005 by Bay City News, Inc. Replication, republication or retransmission without the express written consent of Bay City News, Inc. is prohibited.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Anyone have more details on this? Was the pickup truck driving in the wrong lane?


----------



## bsdc (Feb 15, 2002)

johnny99 said:


> Anyone have more details on this? Was the pickup truck driving in the wrong lane?


Either the pickup or the bicyclist.


----------



## scopestuff2 (Jun 19, 2002)

*Mines road doesn't have lanes .....*



johnny99 said:


> Anyone have more details on this? Was the pickup truck driving in the wrong lane?


Mines Road can get pretty remote and in some areas really lack the formal concept of lanes. Many people just drive in the middle and move to the right as needed for the little oncoming traffic there is. At least it was that way a few years ago.


----------



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

scopestuff2 said:


> Mines Road can get pretty remote and in some areas really lack the formal concept of lanes. Many people just drive in the middle and move to the right as needed for the little oncoming traffic there is. At least it was that way a few years ago.


That's still the case. Also, there are many blind turns that don't permit much reaction time in the event that some bozo is in the wrong [virtual] lane.


----------

